# Help!!!!!!



## Vixster (Feb 22, 2018)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):

Hi

I am driving myself mad looking for the right PC to run Lr 5.7 poss 6 in the future and a a new monitor that’s 2560x1440.....

I’ve been searching all Day/night reading different things and am at the end of my tether!

Please could somebody just tell me if this would be acceptable to run Lr 5.7/6 and the monitor 2560x1440.

*Core I7-7700 8GB 1TB + 128GB SSD GeForce GTX 1050*

*Any advice will be greatly appreciated *


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 22, 2018)

It's fine. I'd strongly consider getting 16 GB of RAM, but I ran LR 6 with 8 GB perfectly well.


----------



## Vixster (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you for reply and will change the 8gb to 16gb.

I think l am more concerned over the high res monitor. Do you know if GTX 1050 card will support it?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 22, 2018)

That's a powerful card. I'm sure it will. Lightroom doesn't stress the GPU for a monitor of that size, anyway.


----------



## Vixster (Feb 22, 2018)

Ho that’s good, right l will change to 16gb. 

Am l going overboard with the specs? If you had a choice what would you choose as l don’t want to pay for more if am not going to use. 

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 22, 2018)

Hard to say. If there's any possibility that you'll go to the subscription model in the future, there will probably be enhancements to the app that will take advantage of that video card and as much memory and processor as you can muster. If you'll stay with LR 5 or 6, you probably could get a cheaper video card, although I'd keep the rest. Lightroom seems to like fast CPUs.


----------



## Vixster (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you Hal for your fantastic advice


----------



## davidedric (Feb 22, 2018)

Hal and others.

I'm thinking that Vixster will probably opt for images on the hdd, and Catalogue and Previews on the ssd.  I wonder if a 256gb ssd, to leave more space for working files, would be a good investment, given how much ssd prices have dropped?

Dave


----------



## Cerianthus (Feb 22, 2018)

Your onboard video card will support the monitor.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 22, 2018)

David, 
Good point.


----------



## Vixster (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the advice Dave. I wasn’t sure what l was going todo, probably search what would work best with the specs lve got. 
 If you think that’s a good idea too Hal then will go with Dave’s advice. 

I also need to search moving one pc to another which l hope isn’t too technical. Think they is a link on here??


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes, a larger SSD would be a good thing. Having the catalogue folder on it would speed things up a bit.
How do I move Lightroom to a new computer? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Vixster (Feb 22, 2018)

Cerianthus said:


> Your onboard video card will support the monitor.



Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Vixster (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks a again Hal, you have helped me such much today l really appreciate it

This is a fantastic site to support Lr users, you all do a fabulous job and it’s greatly appreciated....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 22, 2018)

It depends on whether you're really going to stick with LR5 or 6. The


davidedric said:


> Hal and others.
> 
> I'm thinking that Vixster will probably opt for images on the hdd, and Catalogue and Previews on the ssd.  I wonder if a 256gb ssd, to leave more space for working files, would be a good investment, given how much ssd prices have dropped?
> 
> Dave


I agree 100% with this, except that I'd go even larger that 256gb if possible. On my MBP there's a 500gb internal SSD which initially had all my catalog and preview data (pics on an external drive), but I've recently had to shift them to an external SSD because I was running into space issues on the internal SSD. A lot of that is because I was doing an awful lost of LR7 and LRCC testing which was eating my spare space, so maybe not typical.....but I'd still worry about only a 256gb SSD.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 23, 2018)

davidedric said:


> Hal and others.
> 
> I'm thinking that Vixster will probably opt for images on the hdd, and Catalogue and Previews on the ssd.  I wonder if a 256gb ssd, to leave more space for working files, would be a good investment, given how much ssd prices have dropped?
> 
> Dave


I was also going to suggest a 256 GB SSD.  The price difference from 128 GB isn't that much these days.  Windows 10 Pro alone takes over 20 GB.  Not sure about Windows 10 home.

Phil Burton


----------



## Gnits (Feb 23, 2018)

While Windows may take 20GB, a fully installed system disk will not be comfortable in less than 100GB, unless you want to spend a lot of time tuning and looking for space. I would not consider less than 256GB for a system drive.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Feb 23, 2018)

Remeber that Win10 will do a backup before each major update, which will take 20GB more on your disk, at least during 30 days. Therefore, Win10 needs 20GB for itself, plus to be able to update, 20GB for the backup and at least 10GB for the update. This eats a total of 50GB of your system disk ! That's why I confirm that a 120GB partition is a mimimum for the system and 256 is much more recommended.

Also I've a 2560x1440 screen which is fully supported by my 1050 nVidia card.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 24, 2018)

Gnits said:


> While Windows may take 20GB, a fully installed system disk will not be comfortable in less than 100GB, unless you want to spend a lot of time tuning and looking for space. I would not consider less than 256GB for a system drive.


Gnits,

To your point, my System partition (just Windows and installed programs, no data) is 256 GB.  Free space is about 95 GB.

I have a 512 GB SSD installed in both desktop and laptop, so the other 256 GB is used for data files (including the LR catalog) and some misc. files.

Phil


----------



## descoates (Feb 25, 2018)

To Hal and Others,
I am very interested in this conversation as I'm thinking of changing my monitor (as Vixster mentions above)
At present I use a TV set from my laptop HDMI but I'm thinking of changing to a BenQ 27ins 2560 x 1440.
My Toshiba Satellite L855 has 8G of ram and a 500 Gb SSD. With external HDs. The card is AMD Radeon HD 7600M Series ( AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x6840)
I use Lr Classic and Photoshop no problem at the moment, even with large files but would the higher res BenQ monitor be a problem?
I would appreciate any advice,
Kind regards,
Des Coates


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 26, 2018)

Des Coates,
According to AMD's specs, that card ought to support the resolution of that monitor. 

Radeon™ HD 7500M and HD 7600M Series Graphics Cards | AMD


----------



## descoates (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you Hal. I really appreciate that.
Best wishes,
Des Coates


----------

